
Easiest Programming Languages to Learn – 17 Easy Coding Languages - cheeseyboi
https://careerkarma.com/blog/easiest-programming-languages-to-learn/
======
shakehar
This is just clickbait to drive traffic to this site. OP is definitely
affliated to career karma . com Their history consists of 5 posts 4 of which
are from this same site.

~~~
cheeseyboi
Hi. Yes, I am affiliated with Career Karma.

As far as I can see in the posting guidelines, I am not prohibited from
posting links to content that I am affiliated with.

Clickbait? Maybe—if by clickbait you mean something I think people might like
to click if they are interested in the topic.

I admit, I am new to Hacker News, and if I have violated any guidelines, it
was not my intent.

I was proud of the work our team did on this post, so I decided to share
it—much like the other links I’ve posted in the past.

Again, I honestly want to know if I have violated any rules, and if so, I will
absolutely refrain from doing so in the future.

I’m sorry this one link was so offensive to some.

~~~
gus_massa
How did you create the list? It looks more like a list of popular languages
than easy to learn languages

------
seba_dos1
Definitely the easiest to learn is Brainfuck - and some of the languages
pretty high on this list take a lifetime to actually learn.

Someone clearly doesn't have much idea on what they're writing about.

------
madhadron
This ended up high up on the front page of Hacker News. I am interested to
know why. For those upvoting it, what did you find valuable in it?

~~~
grzm
All stories start out on the front page: most don’t stay there. This is
relatively new (less than an hour old) during a period of relatively low
activity. The fact that it may still be on the front page says more about
current activity on HN than anything particular about this submission.

~~~
saagarjha
Do they? I think most stories don't make it past new unless they get a handful
of upvotes.

------
urs
C++ over Elixir cracks me up. I feel like no matter how hard you try, no one
really “””knows””” C++ (given library vastness and all that).

~~~
sys_64738
C and C++ have the same learning curve. Is this really true?

~~~
Turing_Machine
I don't think so.

Let's put it this way:

K&R is 272 pages and covers essentially all of C.

Stroustrup's _The C++ Programming Language_ is 1376 pages, and doesn't even
begin to cover all the complexities and nuances of modern C++.

------
chkaloon
CSS? Are you kidding?

